# Wed. IRL



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Drifted a shoreline and hooked three big trout all over 25" but, for some reason I couldn't get any to the boat.
Finally found some serious fish at about 9:30 and tried throwing a spoon at them for 45 minutes. Switched to a Gulp and sightfished a 26" redfish. The flat I was on was cover with black drum which didn't surprise me because I have seen them there all summer, I really didnt even fish for them because I was drifting so fast.
some pics....
whiff...








Posted up...








The Ramp








Saw Captain Mark putting some clients on some nice fish way too go Captain


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

WTG and thank for the week day report. 


BTW, everyone should include at least one pic of their boat in every fishing report. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Shouldn't you be in skool somewhere? ;D


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Evening classes are teh good


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Good job there Tanner!! I got to get back to the moor for them blackies..... hmmmm maybe this weekend!!!


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Let me know if ya'll head out. i might try to get out sat morn.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Come on up to the north end fellas. Beers colder.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Between the creek and the ditch is pretty loaded


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Well, at least you got a picture of the best part of that red...the fillets! ;D


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Well, at least you got a picture of the best part of that red...the fillets!  ;D


and I think an out of focus picture is better than "no" picture too. At least we can tell it is a redfish.


----------

